# U.S. Troops To Palestine?



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Look what the Obama Regime is doing while attention is diverted by Obamacare.
http://www.dodbuzz.com/2013/12/30/reports-kerry-would-put-us-troops-in-palestine/

What could possibly go wrong here? (note - that was heavy sarcasm)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And Sudan and how many US troops have been dieing in Afghanistan under his watch.
Americas don't care they love the King.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> And Sudan and how many US troops have been dieing in Afghanistan under his watch.
> Americas don't care they love the King.


More troops have died in Afganistan under Obama than Bush.
I thought Obama promised to bring all the men and women home from there.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yep lets piss off the Israelis... someone needs a bullet...

want to bring peace and stability to the region... don't bother, it's been in a state of war since the dawn of civilization in the area... work on problems that are fixable... 

USA is already hated by the locals... (why do you think Australian forces are between Israel and Egypt... not American... dose this idiot think that the US can do what Australia successfully dose.... news flash, Muslims don't hate Aussies yet, but they really hate Americans... with a passion...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I thought Obama promised to bring all the men and women home from there.


they need to be there for another 100 year's, the country is not fixed and never will be, give it a few years and expect Afghanistan to be as it was before 01 except with fewer buildings, and better weapons and training...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I would see US troops in that region as a lightening rod for attacks. Think Lebanon are the troops going to have a clear mission and objectives or some feel good phrases? Are they going to be equipped and entrenched for the likely dangers or denied heavy weapons and fortifications to avoid offending local sensibilities? This has great potential for harm and little chance for success.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I would see US troops in that region as a lightening rod for attacks. Think Lebanon are the troops going to have a clear mission and objectives or some feel good phrases? Are they going to be equipped and entrenched for the likely dangers or denied heavy weapons and fortifications to avoid offending local sensibilities? This has great potential for harm and little chance for success.


According to the article, they will be there to prevent Palestinian terrorists from infiltrating into Israel. The Americans would replace the Israeli troops now pulling that duty.
And I'm sure we would be subject to tight Rules Of Engagement which would put our troops into grave danger.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I might be opening a can of worms here, but why are we so desperate to protect Israel? I'm still foggy as to what it is they've done for us. I keep trying to research it, but all I can come up with is reports of a few incidents where they've accidentally attacked us, or accidentally let the blame fall on us for their attacks on other countries.

Seems to me it's time to cut the little one loose.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Whenever any of these politicians start talking about "peace in the Middle East" I am always amazed at how stupid they think we are. If they truly wanted "peach in the Middle East", the easiest way to achieve it would be to just arm the Israelis to the teeth and take the leash off them. But what they are really saying when they talk about "peace in the Middle East" is nothing more than anti-Semitic psycho-babble.

But then color my comments because there are few human beings that I hate as much as that Frankenstein-lookin-MF John Kerry.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> According to the article, they will be there to prevent Palestinian terrorists from infiltrating into Israel. The Americans would replace the Israeli troops now pulling that duty.
> And I'm sure we would be subject to tight Rules Of Engagement which would put our troops into grave danger.


the only way this would work (sorry for quoting but this is the post for this line of thought)

the patrols are done on neutral ground, and we know the entire area is still under dispute

a force with the respect of both sides (America is definitely out)

and supported by the people.. that are hell bent on attacking Israel....

the idiot that suggested it has to get of the crack pipe, was there any chance he was with that Mayer that enjoys a lot of crack when he is "drunk" when he had this brilliant idea


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I might be opening a can of worms here, but why are we so desperate to protect Israel? I'm still foggy as to what it is they've done for us. I keep trying to research it, but all I can come up with is reports of a few incidents where they've accidentally attacked us, or accidentally let the blame fall on us for their attacks on other countries.
> 
> Seems to me it's time to cut the little one loose.


start with the 7 day war (or was it 6 days...)

then move on to the last truely stable state in the middle east

oh it has strategic significance, don't ask how but apparently it dose


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I know it has strategic significance and that's the only reason I can determine it holds value. I'm not being anti-Israel, and this sentiment has nothing to do with their history or their religion. I could care less. From what little I know, the Israeli army is stocked full of some bad ass soldiers who know how to use their choice of weapons to some degree of deadly proficiency. They've got a reputation for being smaller in overall size, but deadlier than an army twice as big.

They've also got a history of screwing us over. Just recently (last few years) I remember reading of a missile coming out of their airspace, and within minutes they were reporting it was an authorized US attack... to which we said, "What?".

I guess our friends are our friends, no matter what.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> They've also got a history of screwing us over. Just recently (last few years) I remember reading of a missile coming out of their airspace, and within minutes they were reporting it was an authorized US attack... to which we said, "What?".


What? I have no idea what you're talking about there, and I follow Israel-related news pretty closely. Occasionally they'll say something like "the US was notified of the attack before it was launched", but that's about it.

OT: The article seems to be long on theory, and shorts on facts. That said, the idea of foreign troops occupying the Holy Land, and Israel agreeing with it for the sake of "peace" seems familiar, like I read about it in a book or something. A really old, almost biblical book. Hmmm. :???:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Alpha-17 said:


> What? I have no idea what you're talking about there, and I follow Israel-related news pretty closely. Occasionally they'll say something like "the US was notified of the attack before it was launched", but that's about it.


There was one within the last few years where I distinctly remember they placed the onus squarely on us. It never had any repercussions, other than us denying it, so maybe there was more there than just passing the buck. Not necessarily on the side of the Israeli's either, it could have easily been that we did fire something off and just wanted to deny it.

I'm not decrying the protection of Israel here, just claiming ignorance as to our role in it. It's a hard subject to bring up because the minute you're not all for it most people seem to assume you're anti-semitic or anti-something of the sort. I'm not for or against. Just unsure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> What? I have no idea what you're talking about there, and I follow Israel-related news pretty closely. Occasionally they'll say something like "the US was notified of the attack before it was launched", but that's about it.


There is one attack in particular that I will never forget. Have you ever heard of the USS Liberty? A blatant, unprovoked attack upon a US Navy ship in international waters by the Israelis. The Navy suffered 34 killed and 173 wounded. 
I was in a VA PTSD program with one of the survivors. I will post a link to the USS Liberty Veterans Association. I urge everyone, everyone, to read it. The attack was covered up at the highest levels - all the way up to President Johnson himself. Read the truth, please.
USS Liberty Veterans Association
You can google USS Liberty to learn more.

Israel my be our ally, but perhaps is not our friend.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The Liberty was a tragedy for which I have never heard a satisfactory explanation. Neither from the Israeli Government nor ours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I know it has strategic significance and that's the only reason I can determine it holds value. I'm not being anti-Israel, and this sentiment has nothing to do with their history or their religion. I could care less. From what little I know, the Israeli army is stocked full of some bad ass soldiers who know how to use their choice of weapons to some degree of deadly proficiency. They've got a reputation for being smaller in overall size, but deadlier than an army twice as big.
> 
> They've also got a history of screwing us over. Just recently (last few years) I remember reading of a missile coming out of their airspace, and within minutes they were reporting it was an authorized US attack... to which we said, "What?".
> 
> I guess our friends are our friends, no matter what.


That's getting a bit into politics, there, and that's something we don't have all the information. I'd love to be a fly on the wall in both sides' planning rooms.
There is that U.S.S. Liberty incident that people like to wax conspiratorial about, but the Liberty was traveling at a combat speed and was not where she was supposed to be. Those to things are enough to give Israel a pass, considering they were in a shooting war at the time.

What do we get from Israel? I don't know what we get, anymore, as our government is about as trustworthy as a rabid dog, but we used to get a lot of good intelligence. Then again, since Obama is with the Muslims and not the Jews, he probably doesn't care about that.

We have done next to nothing for Israel down through the years and get way too much credit for what we have done. As a matter of fact, Egypt owes us a great deal for pulling Israel off its back when Israel had it down for the count.

I agree with you; our meddling in the Middle East has done nothing to improve Israel's position. Egypt and Saudi Arabia has been given more hardware than Israel, our presence in the region has done no good, and Israel has proved it can handle the situation.

I'm a bit of a constitutionalist. I believe if I am not taxed to death, I can financially support whatever and whomever I prefer, rather than my government stealing my money and sending a little to Israel and a lot to Islamic states that hate the Big and Little Satans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RPD, I see we were typing at the same time! :lol:

There are a lot of people who do not accept the official statements from both countries. I've already done the homework on the Liberty. I do not agree with your opinion on it, but I definitely understand your position.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> I agree with you; our meddling in the Middle East has done nothing to improve Israel's position. Egypt and Saudi Arabia has been given more hardware than Israel, our presence in the region has done no good, and Israel has proved it can handle the situation.


Therein lies most of my problem, and why I'd like to know more. From my short sighted civilian perspective, it often feels like we're just involved long enough with whomever we need to be in order to keep the conflict as critical mass as possible. I mean, so long as the middle east never has peace and cannot cooperate with one another, we don't ever really have to worry about them becoming a super power or enemy capable of attacking us on our own turf, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Therein lies most of my problem, and why I'd like to know more. From my short sighted civilian perspective, it often feels like we're just involved long enough with whomever we need to be in order to keep the conflict as critical mass as possible. I mean, so long as the middle east never has peace and cannot cooperate with one another, we don't ever really have to worry about them becoming a super power or enemy capable of attacking us on our own turf, right?


I definitely see your point. You know what else? We would not have to worry about anyone attacking us on our own turf had we heeded the admonitions of the founders regarding foreign entanglement. As Washington said, be friends to all and allies to none.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Putting American troops there will back fire when the Israel finds out nobama is more concerned about protecting muslim terrorist's and spying on Israel than anything else. It's also a good way to get military supplies into muslim hands/ another Fast and Furious situation in the making IMO.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We need to go neutral.................the hell with the rest of the world.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> We need to go neutral.................the hell with the rest of the world.


Surely you can see that having solved all of our own problems we must share our enlightened solutions to a grateful world.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Like afghanistan and the rest of the middle east. They have been fighting for thousands of years. What makes us think that we are going to change it?! We need to just pull our boys home and let them all kill each other. Then if someone decides to mess with us, then we bomb them back to the stone age. Oh wait, that is where most of them still are!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Surely you can see that having solved all of our own problems we must share our enlightened solutions to a grateful world.


This is my second issue. They know we're a bunch of sheeple, because they have absolutely no problem with the following scenario;

"Yes, my loyal subjects, we do have a severe problem with our national debt. It's out of control, and we need to do something about it! *thunderous applause* Also, I'm sending some F16's to Egypt."

Problems here at home are nothing more than a party platform while seeking election. After election, our fearless leader cares more about bringing Democracy to the rest of the world, and letting it fail here.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is one attack in particular that I will never forget. Have you ever heard of the USS Liberty? A blatant, unprovoked attack upon a US Navy ship in international waters by the Israelis. The Navy suffered 34 killed and 173 wounded.
> I was in a VA PTSD program with one of the survivors. I will post a link to the USS Liberty Veterans Association. I urge everyone, everyone, to read it. The attack was covered up at the highest levels - all the way up to President Johnson himself. Read the truth, please.
> USS Liberty Veterans Association
> You can google USS Liberty to learn more.
> ...


on this topic, a old navy friend of mine, served on hams Melbourne and other Australian naval vessels during the Vietnam war, gave me a bit of a story, when there was a naval based fire support mission involving USA navy boats, the yanks when moving away from the support area had a very bad habit (his words were being a smart arse) of firing there tail gun.... his point was most of Australian casualties at see we're from us boats firing at Australian boats through this maneuver... just a story that I feel suits the above


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> That's getting a bit into politics, there, and that's something we don't have all the information. I'd love to be a fly on the wall in both sides' planning rooms.
> There is that U.S.S. Liberty incident that people like to wax conspiratorial about, but the Liberty was traveling at a combat speed and was not where she was supposed to be. Those to things are enough to give Israel a pass, considering they were in a shooting war at the time.
> 
> What do we get from Israel? I don't know what we get, anymore, as our government is about as trustworthy as a rabid dog, but we used to get a lot of good intelligence. Then again, since Obama is with the Muslims and not the Jews, he probably doesn't care about that.
> ...


this is one of the reasons I suggested morning defense as a morning read, Israel has a stockpile of USD, fa18s and the new gen f16s among others, most of there military assets are "made in USA" and I bet those m1a1s used in Afghanistan are already sold to Israel... even the iron dome (a failed us project) is successfully used in Israel...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> We need to go neutral.................the hell with the rest of the world.


i agree but it simply can't, USA defense strategy relies way to much on other countries, also US trade is the same, arms, too many countries are dependent on, but the worse (I hate this as much as you guys) foreign aid, too many countries are dependent on aid...


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

PUlling that detail just might be drawing the short stick. I believe they have been trying to start a 'hot' war, first with Iran, then Syria, but nothing was sticky enough to get it going. 

SOOOOO Lets just throw some good'ol American boys over there to get kilt and then goto war with the whole region!

War: the solution to economic depression!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> PUlling that detail just might be drawing the short stick. I believe they have been trying to start a 'hot' war, first with Iran, then Syria, but nothing was sticky enough to get it going.
> 
> SOOOOO Lets just throw some good'ol American boys over there to get kilt and then goto war with the whole region!
> 
> War: the solution to economic depression!


We were doing two wars plus a tiff in Libya I haven't seen the economy doing anything wonderful have you?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

retired guard said:


> We were doing two wars plus a tiff in Libya I haven't seen the economy doing anything wonderful have you?


Think more along the lines of WWIII.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know what weapons will be used in World War III but World War IV will use sticks and rocks. Attributed to Albert Einstein.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My first thought when reading the op was:

Daniel 9:27 He will confirm a covenant with many for one ‘seven.’ In the middle of the ‘seven’ he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And at the temple he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him


----------

